# just checked my testosterone today



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

And they're low. It's under lower border. I'm almost a girl. Still, I'm very agressive and angry beside that most of the time and I would like to punch someone in the face!

It could be normal for me... who knows! 
My doctor said that it's not the reason for my derealization. She also said that I'm handsome young guy and that I should find a girl. I almost asked her for a lollipop before I went out, because I almost forgot that I am still a male.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

sorry for being blunt, but do you have sexual urges? or masterbate often?


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> sorry for being blunt, but do you have sexual urges? or masterbate often?


Yes, I do! I believe that I have low testosterone from when I was born. I will do some tests to see if everything is ok, but I think that it is natural for me. I also think that it could be even more lower because of stress caused by chronic derealization.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

nix said:


> Still, I'm very agressive and angry beside that most of the time and I would like to punch someone in the face!


Man, don't I just know how that feels.








I think that emotion isn't gender specific. 
The first rule..


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

nix said:


> I'm almost a girl. I almost asked her for a lollipop before I went out, because I almost forgot that I am still a male.


hahahahah

Sometimes I forget I'm female. I'm like insanely butch.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

pancake said:


> Man, don't I just know how that feels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, imagine me with high level of testosterone! I would probably be some lunatic beating all people around me.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol..this is funny. I actually have abnormally high levels of testosterone for a girl but i'm on meds for that. All it does is make me sooo hungry all the time.haah. Oh and Ive grown balls.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> lol..this is funny. I actually have abnormally high levels of testosterone for a girl but i'm on meds for that. All it does is make me sooo hungry all the time.haah. Oh and Ive grown balls.


I can't see my balls anymore because of too big boobies I have!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I had worries about this, you can up your testosterone levels by adding a lot of things like Zinc into your diet and doing muscle building exercise, or alternatively its better to try accept yourself as you are and realise all those big meathead blokes overflowing with testosterone are no better off and I would infact hate to be like those semi neanderthal type blokes


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I had worries about this, you can up your testosterone levels by adding a lot of things like Zinc into your diet and doing muscle building exercise, or alternatively its better to try accept yourself as you are and realise all those big meathead blokes overflowing with testosterone are no better off and I would infact hate to be like those semi neanderthal type blokes


I am actualy ok with that. The most important thing is that I am healthy (if I can be healthy with DP/DR). I also don't want to look like some brainless Conan. I would excercise much more if I'm not that much fuckd up with derealization.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

nix said:


> I can't see my balls anymore because of too big boobies I have!


lol


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

On the real...I've always suffered from low T and have subclinical hyperthyroidism which consists of low TSH hormone only which doesn't need treatment.
The thing you need to understand about testosterone is the following -

1) Its very hard to test. Even when its tested correctly the results can be screwed...
2) It has to be tested in the morning, the minute you wake up
3) Their is a big difference between total test and free test. Free is the important one. I have normal free test levels but low-normal total testosterone levels....Most docs won't treat this because your free test is fine (which is the one that binds to protein / or the one that your body uses).

Regardless, I have suffered from a lack of sexual function / low libido for ages now...10 years going. So I use TRT (Test replacement) by using a patch...it really does nothing. Most docs think its more of a placebo effect. I don't agree though. Test is distributed in the blood so differently, and with different medications, etc. it differs for almost everyone.

But if you feel fine, masterbate often, have a good and healthy sex drive, etc. Don't mess with your test levels.

Chris


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Sketch2000 said:


> On the real...I've always suffered from low T and have subclinical hyperthyroidism which consists of low TSH hormone only which doesn't need treatment.
> The thing you need to understand about testosterone is the following -
> 
> 1) Its very hard to test. Even when its tested correctly the results can be screwed...
> ...


Thanks for info!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Found this.
I suppose it means we should make sure we have at least normal testosterone levels.
God knows, we need all the help we can get.

"A total of 203 of the participants (5.1 percent) met criteria for depression; these men had significantly lower total and free testosterone levels then men who were not depressed. After controlling for other factors--such as education level, body mass index and cognitive scores--men in the lowest quintile (20 percent) of free testosterone concentration had three times the odds of having depression compared to men in the highest quintile."


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Mark said:


> Found this.
> I suppose it means we should make sure we have at least normal testosterone levels.
> God knows, we need all the help we can get.
> 
> "A total of 203 of the participants (5.1 percent) met criteria for depression; these men had significantly lower total and free testosterone levels then men who were not depressed. After controlling for other factors--such as education level, body mass index and cognitive scores--men in the lowest quintile (20 percent) of free testosterone concentration had three times the odds of having depression compared to men in the highest quintile."


It could also be that depression causes low testosterone and not the other way, but who knows! I am not doctor and doctors don't care most of the time.


----------



## mhr4 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sketch2000 said:


> On the real...I've always suffered from low T and have subclinical hyperthyroidism which consists of low TSH hormone only which doesn't need treatment.
> The thing you need to understand about testosterone is the following -
> 
> 1) Its very hard to test. Even when its tested correctly the results can be screwed...
> ...


A couple of things need to be addressed here.

One, low T is a serious medical condition called hypogonadism. If left untreated, it can lead to many health problems later on in life including dementia. Also, it is not difficult at all to test and you don't need to test it first thing in the morning. You simply get a blood test that tests your free and total testosterone and your Sex Hormone Binding Globuline (binds testosterone rendering it inactive). So, if you have normal free test but high SHBG, then your cells aren't getting the test they need. You also have test your estrogen levels because high estrogen will interfere with a normal testosterone levels. You also can't go off of the standard reference range for lab values. The range for test is 300 - 1000 and just because you land within this range doesn't mean you are healthy. For example, I'm 32 and my initial test was 320. I took this to a specialist and he said that I have the test levels of a 90 year old man because a 32 year old man should be near 1000. My PCP said my value was fine. Which leads me to another point, most docs have no clue on hormone replacement therapy.

Two, subclinical hypothyroidism is still hypothyroidism and it should be treated as such. Again, many docs have no clue on this because they are not trained on it in med school. I have sublcinical hypo and my condition requires treatment. I don't take a lot of it like someone who has full blown hypothyroism, but I still need a little to function.

Testosterone is very important for the nervous system, especially the brain. Studies have shown that men with low Test, even if they 'feel fine' had lower blood perfusion in the brain than men with normal to high levels of testosterone. Your DP/DR could be resulting from low test and other hormones.

Also, long term effect of test use are not dangerous at all because you are using a physiological dose and not a supraphysiological dose. Meaning, you are only using enough to replace what your body would naturally produce. Many of the ex athletes you hear about who had diseases later on in life from testosterone took doses that were 10x what they body would produce.

And, masterbating often actually means that you have low testosterone because you can never get satisfied from the orgasm you get from masterbating. Sounds counter-intuitive I know, but this is one of the symptoms of low T.

I don't mean to come on here and completely refute what you guys posted. There is just a lot of misinformation on the web regarding testosterone replacement therapy and other hormone therapy. This is all because a lot of medical doctors are not knowledgeable on this and they disseminate false info to their patients. If any of you are serious about getting your hormones tested and optimized, I would suggest seeing a anti aging doc or functional medicine doc because they have had extensive training in hormone replacement therapy. Stay away from endocrinologists because they have no idea what they are doing.

Like I said, your DP/DR could result from hormone issues. I have DP/DR and I am still in the process of optimizing my hormones (it takes about a year of tweaking things to get everything right). There are days when I can get close to optimizing them and my DP/DR is significantly reduced on those days.

Again, my apologies for coming on here and countering what was posting. Good luck.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

nix said:


> And they're low. It's under lower border. I'm almost a girl. Still, I'm very agressive and angry beside that most of the time and I would like to punch someone in the face!
> 
> It could be normal for me... who knows!
> My doctor said that it's not the reason for my derealization. She also said that I'm handsome young guy and that I should find a girl. I almost asked her for a lollipop before I went out, because I almost forgot that I am still a male.


Usually with a low test they will next test _free testosterone_ and _prolactin_. I strongly encourage this test as well. If your prolactin is high this can actually be related to the cause of your DR and give you more direction for treating it.


----------

